# حكاية بطيء وبطيئة



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*قبل ما احكلكم الحكاية لازم تقروها ببطىء علشان تستمتعوا بيها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*مرة فى واحد اسمه بطىء خطب واحدة اسمها بطيئة وفى يوم راح بطىء علشان يخرج مع بطيئة فقال لها : يالا يا بطيئة يا حبيبتى نخرج نتفسح شوية فردت علية : بلاش يا بطىء يا حبيبى اصل بابا مش موجود فى البيت دلوقتى قال لها بطىء طب نروح نتفسح شوية ونيجى قبل ما باباكى ييجى قالتله بلاش يا بطىء يا حبيبى احسن نتاخر قال ليها بطىء معلش يا بطيئة يا حبيبتى انا نفسى اخرج معاكى لوحدينا المهم خرجوا فشافت بطيئة وهما على الكورنيش واحد بتاع ذرة فقالت ممكن يا بطىء يا حبيبى تجيب لي ذرة وناكله على النيل قال ليها بطىء طبعا يا بطيئة يا حبيبتى اللى انتى عاوزاه انا لازم اجيبهولك المهم راح بطىء جاب الذرة ولما جم علشان يقعدوا على الكورنيش شال بطئ بطيئة علشان يقعدها على السور وبعدين جه يقعد فوقع ، فصرخت بطيئة وجريت على اقرب كابينة تليفون علشان تتصرف ، فكلمت مامتها وقالتلها يا ماما بطىء جالى البيت وقالى يالا نخرج وانا قلتله لا بلاش يا بطىء وهو قالى هانتفسح شوية صغيرين ونيجى على طول وبعدين خرجنا وجابلى ذرة من على الكورنيش وشالنى وقعدنى على الصور ولما جه هو يقعد وقع من على الصور وانا مش عارفه اعمل ايه . قالتلها مامتها اتصلى ببباكى وقوليله. اتصلت بباباها وقالتله يا بابا بطىء خطيبى جالى النهاردة علشان نخرج مع بعض وانا قعدت اقوله بلاش يا بطىء بس هو قاللى هانتفسح شوية صغيرين ونرجع بسرعة وبعيد جابلى ذرة من على الكورنيش وقعدنى على السور على الكورنيش ولما جه هو يقعد وقع ، وانا كلمت ماما وقالتلى اكلمك وانا مش عارفة اعمل ايه. قال لها ابوها كلمى مامته وقوليلها المهم اتصلت بطيئة بام بطىئ وقالتلها يا حماتى بطىء جالى النهاردة وقالى عاوز نخرج مع بعض بس انا قولتله بلاش يا بطىء بس هو قاللى هانتفسح شوية صغيرين ونرجع بسرعة وبعدين جابلى ذرة من على الكورنيش وقعدنى على السور ولما جه هو يقعد وقع وانا كلمت ماما وقولتلها قالت لى كلمى بباكى وقوليله وكلمت بابا وقولتله قالى كلمى حماتك وقوليلها وانا مش عارفة اعمل ايه ، قالت لها اتصلى بحماكى وقوليله اتصلت بطيئة بحماها وقالت له يا حمايا بطىء جالى النهاردة وقاللى يالا نخرج نتفسح شوية قولتله بلاش يا بطىء قالى هنتفسح شوية صغيرين ونرجع بسرعة وبعدين جاب ذرة من على الكورنيش وقعدنى على السور ولما جه يقعد وقع وانا كلمت ماما وقولتلها قالتلى كلمى بباكى وقوليله وكلمته وقولتله قالى كلمى حماتك وقوليلها كلمتها وقولتلها قالتلى كلمى حماكى وقولويله وانا مش عارفى اعمل ايه قال لها بلغى الاسعاف... وبعد نص ساعة جم بتوع الاسعاف وجدوا بطىء *




























































































*لسة بيقع* :smil8:


----------



## فادية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*يا  حقققققققققققققققنه  *
*نص  ساعه  بيوقع  ولسه  موصلش  *
*ربنا يسهله    ويوصل  بالسلامة *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*شغل سلحفائى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا فراشة مسيحيه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

روحى يا شيخه الهى تقعى من على السرير و انتى نايمه 
و توصلى للارض فى ساعتين 
:01A0FF~139::1028yr::1015cz:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*عسسسسسل تعليقاتكم *

*ميييييييييرسي ليكم*
​


----------



## yerigagarin (21 سبتمبر 2008)

دي عيله كلها تجيب شلل
حلوه
شكرا ليكي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> دي عيله كلها تجيب شلل
> حلوه
> شكرا ليكي


* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*صح *​


----------



## sosofofo (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
جامدة موت
البطء بينفع اوقات


----------



## +meriet+ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ده موهبة يا جماعة انتوا مش عارفين وبعدين كمان المفروض ان هو يقولها الحقينى اتصلى بالاسعاف تلحقنى تروح تقله نكلم باليل هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا فراشة


----------



## اخوكم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه

جميلة هذه القصة البطيئة يا فراشة مسيحية 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

sosofofo قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جامدة موت
> البطء بينفع اوقات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> ده موهبة يا جماعة انتوا مش عارفين وبعدين كمان المفروض ان هو يقولها الحقينى اتصلى بالاسعاف تلحقنى تروح تقله نكلم باليل هههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *جميلة هذه القصة البطيئة يا فراشة مسيحية *
> 
> ...


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

بعد قراءة سريعة للموضوع موضوع جميل وعلرف ان اخرة شلل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> بعد قراءة سريعة للموضوع موضوع جميل وعلرف ان اخرة شلل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


* بالرغم من انك زملكاوي لكن شكلك كدا دمك خفيف ههههههههههههه*


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

كلنا دمنا خفيف اوى اوى شوفوا بنضحك ازاى رغم كل الى بيحصل لينا اصل لونا ابيض وقلبنا ابيض 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> كلنا دمنا خفيف اوى اوى شوفوا بنضحك ازاى رغم كل الى بيحصل لينا اصل لونا ابيض وقلبنا ابيض
> سلام ونعمة


 
*دا انتوا من جبال هههههههههههههه*


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
بكرة تجربوا وتدوقوا الى احنا شايفينة و5سنين عليا وخمس سنين عليك وهانتريق عليكوا اوىىىىىىىىى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سلام المسيح


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> بكرة تجربوا وتدوقوا الى احنا شايفينة و5سنين عليا وخمس سنين عليك وهانتريق عليكوا اوىىىىىىىىى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سلام المسيح


* لا حاسب الحضري وصل 30:*​


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الى باعكم بالرخيص ماتشترهوش ارمية للى يستحقة ولو رجعتوة تانى ماتقولوش تانى نادى مبادئ
على فكرة انا سمعت ان انكل ممدوح عباس بيفاوضة 
مرحبا بك ياحضرى عضوا فى شلة مدرسة المشاغبين وبك يكتمل الفصل 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> الى باعكم بالرخيص ماتشترهوش ارمية للى يستحقة ولو رجعتوة تانى ماتقولوش تانى نادى مبادئ
> على فكرة انا سمعت ان انكل ممدوح عباس بيفاوضة
> مرحبا بك ياحضرى عضوا فى شلة مدرسة المشاغبين وبك يكتمل الفصل
> ههههههههههههههه


 *مصلحتكم انة مايرجعش طبعا*

*قولوا زي متقولو الحضري رجع و هايظبطكممممممممم *

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (22 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *مصلحتكم انة مايرجعش طبعا*
> 
> *قولوا زي متقولو الحضري رجع و هايظبطكممممممممم *
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​



دة مش هايحصل لان الحضرى الان يليق علية الزمالك (مدرسة المشاغبين ) وبة تكتمل الصفوف
ملحوظة :الى بيضبط بجد ابو تريكة وبركات ملك الحركات وابعد عن الاهلى وغنيلوا :hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## مورا مارون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انتبهو ع حالكم يا اعضاء المنتدى 





​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> دة مش هايحصل لان الحضرى الان يليق علية الزمالك (مدرسة المشاغبين ) وبة تكتمل الصفوف
> ملحوظة :الى بيضبط بجد ابو تريكة وبركات ملك الحركات وابعد عن الاهلى وغنيلوا :hlp::hlp::hlp:


 
*لاء والحضري برضة مظبطكم ماتنكرش :t30:*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> انتبهو ع حالكم يا اعضاء المنتدى​


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

لن انكر البتة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

زملكاوى ياعالم قال:


> لن انكر البتة


* برافو عليك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني يا فراشة بس اجت القصة بوقتها بما انه انا كنت معصبة من الشغل*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني يا فراشة بس اجت القصة بوقتها بما انه انا كنت معصبة من الشغل*


* ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي ميرسي لردك الجميل*

*وماتعصبيش مافيش حاجة تستاهل*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *قبل ما احكلكم الحكاية لازم تقروها ببطىء علشان تستمتعوا بيها
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* مش عارف أأقول ايه 
انما من وحي المناسبة :

واحد سأ ل التاني :
على شو بتمشي المحدلة(الى بترص الزفت)
الجواب السهل : على الطريق .بالدواليب. الى اخره.
كان جوابه:
تمشي بطيئة
شكراااااااااا"اخت فراشة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *مش عارف أأقول ايه *
> 
> *انما من وحي المناسبة :*
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> [/center]



اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
روعة
سلام المسيح اخت فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
> روعة
> سلام المسيح اخت فراشة


*



*​


----------

